# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  شبکه های عصبی

## amirsadeghi

سلام دوستان
این تاپیک برای دوستانی ایجاد شده که به شبکه های عصبی و هوش محاسباتی علاقه مند هستند.
اگر کسی هست که این کار را با هم ادامه دهیم بسم الله
من یه سری اطلاعات دارم ولی خیلی ناقصه
ان شا الله به کمک هم بتونیم این مبحث مفید و پیشرفته رو یاد بگیریم .
هر کی هر مطلبی داره لطفا دریغ نکنه و تو این تاپیک بزاره.
ان شا الله که این مبحث توی سایت سرجمع بشه و در این مورد همه در یک جا بحث کنند تا برای همه مفید تر باشه
دست همتون درد نکنه.
فعلا خدا حافظ

----------


## amirsadeghi

سلام به همگی
چشم من شروع می کنم. به امید اینکه شما هم همگام باشین.
این کتاب های الکترونیکی که می زارم یه سری مقاله است راجع به شبکه های عصبی که تقریبا کامله.
چند تا هست که این قسمت اولشه.
حجم : 149 کیلو بایت
امیدوارم شما هم دست به کار بشین و مقالات و آموزشهاتونو اینجا بزارید.
تا مقاله بعدی بای.
اینم کلمه عبور = amirsadeghi

----------


## amirsadeghi

خوب به سلا متی تعداد داره زیاد میشه
اگه به همین ترتیب پیش بریم و از هر کس یک مقاله بگیریم به راحتی می تونیم ادامه بدیم

و به گفته دوستمون کتابهای دکتر محمد باقر منهاج هم کتابهای خوبی هستند.
دو جلدی هست و مال انتشارات دانشگاه امیر کبیر هست.
قیمت جلد اول : 5600 تومان
حتما تهیه کنید.
فعلا

----------


## amirsadeghi

با سلام
اینم قسمت دوم مقاله قبلی
حجم : 158 کیلو بایت
کلمه عبور : amirsadeghi

فعلا اینا رو بخونین تا بقیه رو براتون بزارم
فعلا بای

----------


## amirsadeghi

بله حتما می تونید همراهی کنید
منم ان شا الله بعد از دهه محرم بیشتر میام
این قسمت سوم مقاله
موفق باشید

----------


## Identifier

دوستان و کاربران گرامی لطف کنند از ارسال مطالب بی ربط و خارج از بحث پرهیز، و صرفاً به ارائه مطالب علمی بپردازند.

شبکه های عصبی یکی از جذاب ترین مبحث های موجود است که بنده هم قبلاً چند خطی در این باره نوشته ام.

شبکه های عصبی Neural Network

موفق باشید.

----------


## CodeMasterX

اولا مرسی که این تاپیک رو درست کردی و شروع کردی به کار و فعالیت در این زمینه.
باید خدمت شما و همه دوستانی که علاقمند به این مبحث هستن بگم که برای شروع به کار هوش مصنوعی،شبکه های عصبی،روشهای آموزش و یادگیری و .... خیلی مطالب هست که باید فراگیری بشن.من اول از همه پیشنهاد و توصیه میکنم به همه دوستان که با کتاب زیر شروع کنن:

Artificial Intelligence,A Modern Approach

این کتاب رو به فارسی هم منتشر کردن که ناشرش ناقوس هست و جلد زرد رنگ داره.این کتاب لازم به زکر هست که مرجع آموزشی رشته های مهندسی نرم افزار و هوش مصنوعی در دانگاه های ایران و دانشگاه های غولی مثل MIT آمریکا و Alberta در کانادا هم هست.این کتاب یه سری مسایل پایه مثل روشهای جستجو،الگوریتم های ساده و غیره رو معرفی و بحث میکنه.از اون طرف باید بگم که کار بر روی هوش مصنوعی،شبکه هاس عصبی و مباحثی مثل پردازش تصویر و پردازش صوت نیاز به ریاضیات قوی،پشتکار و مطالعه زیاد و مداوم و خوب داره.این هم لینک اصلی این کتاب روی اینترنت که بعضی از فصل هاش رو بصورت HTML یا PDF برای دانلود گذاشته:

AI A Modern Approach
http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/


وبرای دوستانی هم که دارن روی این مباحث کار میکنن و رشته مهندسی نرم افزار هم میخونن پیشنهاد میکنم که کتاب زیر رو تهیه و مطالعه کنن که البته باید زبان خیلی قوی ای داشته باشن چون ترجمه نشده و اعتقادی هم ندارم که همچین کتاب خفنی بخواد به زیان ما ترجمه بشه!:

Reinforcement Learning - Richard S. Sutton

Richard Sutton از کلفت ترین و واقعا نابغه ترین هاست در زمینه ریاضیات و هوش مصنوعی و پایه گذار بسیاری از منطق ها و مسایل هوش مصنوعی هم بوده که متاسفانه بدلیل هوش و تفکر زیادی جند سال پیش قسمت کوچکی از بدنش که میشه پاهاش فلج شدن.این کتاب هم به روشهای یادگیری و مسایل هوش مصنوعی میپردازه ولی مباحث این کتاب بسیار بسیار سنگین هست و نیاز به یک استاد عالی داره.از طرفی باید بگم که الان بازی های 3D کامپیوتری که شما می بینید مثل بازی Fifa به عنوان مثال،با منطق ها و رش ها و دست یافته های Richard عزیز تهیه و ساخته و پرداخته شدن.عموی خود من در کانادا 3 سال هست که شاگر Richard هست و کتابش رو هم دارم.نسخه HTML این کتاب هم روی نت بصورت Free در دسترس عموم هست که لینکش رو براتون میزارم:

Reinforcement Learning - Richard S. Sutton:
http://www.cs.ualberta.ca/%7Esutton/.../the-book.html

موفق باشید و خفن!

----------


## CodeMasterX

والا دوست عزیز کتاب که زیاده ولی کتب و مقالات هوش مصنوعی فارسی خوب خیلی در دسترس نیستند من خودم هم ترجیح میدم منابع انگلیسی رو بخونم.فعلا یکی از بعترین کتاب هایی در زمینه هوش مصنوعی،روشهای جستجو و یادگیری و غیره به فارسی هست همون کتاب "هوش مصنوعی رهیافت نوین" هست که انتشارات ناقوس اون رو به چاپ رسونده.من سعی می کنم یه سری مقالات انگلیسی از هزاران مقاله ای که دارم رو ترجمه کنم،همین جا برای دوستان آپلود می کنم.

----------


## mehdicpp

سلام من حدود 1.8 گیگ pdf در مورد هوش مصنوعی دارم که از اینترنت دانلود کردم. چون خودم اطلاعات کافی در مورد AI نداشتم هنوز مطالعشون نکردم. من نام فولدر ها رو میذارم . در ضمن تورنتش هم براتون میذارم. 200 مگ از این حجم به نام lisp , prolog هست. ممنون می شم که یکی بگه اینا یعنی چه !!!! 
نام فولدرها:
Neural networks , natural language processing , Intelligent Systems 
Bayesian networks , Evolutionary computation , Fuzzy systems , computer vision 
, ....

فقط اگه میشه بهم بگین از کجا باید شروع کنم.  


AI.rar

----------


## SHAHRAM-MO

اگه میشه در مورد شبکه پرسپترون چند لایه و توانایی این شبکه در حل مسایل غیر خطی توضیح بدید.

----------


## amirsadeghi

یه کتاب راجع به شبکه های عصبی

حدود 11 مگا بایت هست که می تونید رایگان دانلود کنید
Handbook of Neural Network Signal Processing
Yu Hen Hu    University of Wisconsin, Madison, USA 
Jenq-Neng Hwang    University of Washington, Seattle, USA 
Series: Electrical Engineering & Applied Signal Processing Series  Volume: 5  


  List Price: $179.95
Cat. #: 2359
ISBN: 9780849323591
ISBN 10: 0849323592
Publication Date: 9/21/2001
Number of Pages: 408
Availability: In Stock

   CRC Press  



http://www.4shared.com/file/6381059/...f6/EB0082.html

----------


## zehs_sha

چگونه یک شبکه عصبی‌ هوشمند بسازیم؟ - مثالی از برنامه‌نویسی شیء‌گرا در شبکه‌های عصبی و هوش مصنوعی

 http://www.shabakeh-mag.com/Articles...aspx?n=1003003

----------


## B-Vedadian

برای دوستی که در مورى PSO مطلب خواسته بود، فارسی نیست ولی خیلی مفهومی و به تصاویر کمک کننده است.

----------


## alibeirami

سلام

این یک کتابخونه سورس باز برای شبکه های عصبی .خیلی کاربردیه ولی متاسفانه گوگل دسترسی برای ایران رو بسته.البته خیلی راحت میتونید دورش بزنید.

----------


## arm748

شبکه های عصبی معمولی برای مقایسه تصاویر  مناسب نیست بهتر است از  فازی استفاده کنید

----------


## amirsadeghi

> شبکه های عصبی معمولی برای مقایسه تصاویر  مناسب نیست بهتر است از  فازی استفاده کنید



میشه دلیل این حرفت رو هم توضیح بدی؟

----------


## arm748

سلام 
برای مقایسه  دو  موضوع  هر چه که باشد  نیاز به منطق داریم ، منطق فازی به ما امکان بدست آوردن  میزان شباهت دو تصویر رابصورتی که از قابلیت تصمیم گیری  را داشته باشد  به ما میدهد .
میتوان بر اساس  رنگ ها  وترکیب رنگها  و خصوصیات موجود در  تر کیب رنگی  موجود در تصویر ، استخراج لبه ها و.... دو تصویر را مقایسه کرد . اما برای یک شبکه عصبی معمولی بنظر اینجانب سخت است اما میتوان شبکه عصبی  ایجاد کرد که  قادر به شنا سایی  موضوعاتی  مثل انسان باشد یا اینکه یک تصویر خاص را بشناسد ولی آیا قادر خواهد بود بین دو تصویر تمایز قائل شود. راه بعدی مشخص کردن الگو هایی برای  شناسایی  ومفایسه است  مثلا  حالت جمجمه و  .....   خلاصه  موضوع تصویر یک موجودیت یا  امری  ثابت  ومشخص  باشد  جواب بله  است  مثل   تشخیص  کلمه در فونت فارسی  انواع نگارش  یک  حرف  را به یک شبکه  میتوان آموخت  و.....

----------


## t_zeinali

سلام
از آنجایی که سوالات کنکور هوش مصنوعی کارشناسی ارشد دانشگاه آزاد اکثرا در مورد شبکه های عصبی هستن, کسی می تونه منبعی برای کنکور معرفی کنه؟
سوالات در حد زیاد ÷یشرفته نیستن و اکثرا در حد مقدماتی هستن
یک کتابی می خوام که زود نتیجه بده!
چون وقت کمه
حتما هم فارسی باشه
ممنون

----------


## radan63

این که در مورد شبکه عصبی هست

----------


## ardshir

من دارم روی پروژه تشخیص صدای گوینده با شبکه عصبی به وسیله نرم افزار متلب کار می کنم اگه کسی مطلب مفیدی داره لطفا برام بذاره ممنون میشم

----------


## amirsadeghi

از کدوم قسمتش استفاده می کنی شاید بتونم کمکت کنم

----------


## ali20325

سلام اگر کسی در مورد کاربرد شبکه عصبی در بازار بورس مطلبی داره برام بذاره،ممنون میشم.

----------


## مهرایزد

با درود به همه دوستان،
دوستان من هم در زمینه کاربرد شبکه عصبی در بازار بورس علاقمندم ممنون میشم دوستان اگر مطلبی دارند اینجا بگذارند.

با سپاس
مهـــرایزد

----------


## ardshir

من برای پروژه تشخیص صدا به این صورت کار می کنم که چند نفر یک جمله را می گویند و صدای انها را به شبکه اموزش می دهیم ودر مرحله تست صدای افراد را به شبکه می دهیم و شبکه باید تشخیص دهد که صدای چه کسی بود خواهش می کنم اگه متلب مفیدی دارید کمکم کنید.متشکر

----------


## en-babak

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز همه مطالبی که در این تاپیک است  بسیار خوب است ولی همه در حد تئوری است چرا بحث هایی از مثالهای کاربردی که در این زمینه در حال انجام کار است یا خودتان انجام می دهد را به اشتراک نمی گذارید که به راحتی بتوان با راهکار های عملی و الگوریتم مورد استفاده اشنا شد و یا در هنگامی که به مشکل برخورد کردید به راحتی بتوان راه حلی را برای آن پیدا کرد با تشکر از همه دوستان
 برنامه ای کهع در این تاپیک قرار داده ام برنامه ساده ای است و برای کسانی که می خواهند تازه شروع کنند بسیار مفید است که با نحوه نوشتن سلول عصبی در لایه های بیرونی داخلی و میانی آشنا شوند و همچنین ساختن یک شبکه عصبی  و یادگیری این شبکه مفید می باشد

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
زندگی گرمی دست های بهم پیوستهاسگت / تا در ان دوست نباشد همه درها بسته است

----------


## amirsadeghi

از دوست عزیزمون بابت برنامه مفید و مرتبطشون تشکر می کنم
از سایر دوستان نیز تقاضا دارم اگر کسی چنین برنامه هایی داره برای استفاده جمع تو این تاپیک بزاره
ممنونم

----------


## o4.pro

> با درود به همه دوستان،
> دوستان من هم در زمینه کاربرد شبکه عصبی در بازار بورس علاقمندم ممنون میشم دوستان اگر مطلبی دارند اینجا بگذارند.
> 
> با سپاس
> مهـــرایزد


 سلام دوستان عزيز تا جايي كه من مي دونم از اونجايي كه شبكه عصبي يه درونياب فوق قوي و برون ياب فوق ضعيف است و نظر به اينكه در صورت ورود بيش از اندازه اين نرم افزار ها شرايت جديدي بر بازار حاكم مي شه و اين برنامه ها از كارايي مي افتن ديگه بدرد نمي خوره و بايد برنامه با تمهيدات جديد رو اعمال كرد. به همين دليل و به دلايل اينكه بحث سود مطرح مي شود برنامه نويسان و صاحبان اين نرم افزار ها در صورت وجود هم بروزشون نمي دن . ولي از منابعي خوندم كه همچين چيزايي موجوده.
و البته برنامه هايي هم خودم ديدم كه الان به علت لو رفتن از كاراييشون كم شده كه البته هنوز دارن جواب هاي نسبتا قابل قبولي (ولي نه عالي) مي دن.

----------


## amirsadeghi

که این طور.
منابع خبریتون چیا هستن؟

----------


## siakamary

با سلام برای کسی خواسته بدونه چرا شبکه عصبی یا سیستم فازی به تنهایی  برای تصاویر مناسب نیست ؟
اول که بگم شبکه عصبی فازی از شبکه عصبی و خود سیستم فازی برای تصاویر بهتره چون که:
سیستم فازی وشبکه عصبی به دلیل اینکه خیلی دیر تر از شبکه عصبی فازی همگرا میشوند  ساختارمناسبی برای پردازش تصاویر نیستند بهتر بگم چون دیرتر خروجی رو میدن وخروجی مناسبی هم نمی دن بنابراین شبکه عصبی فازی بهتره امیدوارم جوابتو گرفته باشی

----------


## arman809

این فایل پاور پوینت خیلی خوبه برای آشنایی و فهم شبکه های عصبی

http://www.4shared.com/file/71786886...-_persian.html

----------


## setare8163

با سلام.
من دنبال نمونه های استفاده از مطلب برای حل مسایل شبیه سازی شبکه های عصبی هستم.کسی می تونه کمکم کنه؟

----------


## mth_sh89

سلام!
کسانی که به مقالاتی در مورد شبکه های عصبی علاقه مندند می توانند از سایت
www.sciencedirect.com در قسمت نام نویسنده(Author)نام دکتر جزایری راد
( h.jazayeri or *H*.* Jazayeri*-Rad) را نوشته و بعد از جستجو مقالات ایشون رو مطالعه کنند. :لبخند: البته ایده آلش اینه که توی گوگل سرچ کنید!

----------


## مهرایزد

درود ،
دست تمامی درد نکنه راستش خیلی مفید بود حیفم امد فقط با دگمه تشکر سپاسگذاری کنم.
شاد و پیروز باشید
مهــــــــــرایــــــــزد

----------


## هانیه_67

سلام من در مورد شبکه های عصبی adaline اطلاعات می خواستم. این که چیه؟ کاربردش چیه؟ چطور آموزش داده میشه؟..... تا 2-3 روز دیگه احتیاجش دارم ممنون

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> سلام من در مورد شبکه های عصبی adaline اطلاعات می خواستم. این که چیه؟ کاربردش چیه؟ چطور آموزش داده میشه؟..... تا 2-3 روز دیگه احتیاجش دارم ممنون


Adaline يا ADAptive LInear NEuron يكي از اولين شبكه هاي عصبي هست كه ورودي هاي وزن دار براش تعريف شده.
تو اين شبكه خروجيها از قبل مشخص بوده (مشخص كه نبوده، آماده بوده) به همين خاطر هميشه خروجيهايي كه توليد ميشه درست هستند. و با الگوي ورودي مقايسه ميشه تا ميزان خطا بدست بياد.
براي آموزش ديدن هم از آموزش هبي استفاده مي كنه ولي به خاطر معايبي كه داره از قاعده دلتا استفاده ميشه.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ADALINE
http://www.learnartificialneuralnetw...onadaline.html

----------


## mav1352

مقاله اي در مورد تئوري تشديد وفقي يا ART در شبكه مصنوعي هستم لطفا از همه تقاضاي همكاري دارم

----------


## javarman

سلام 
من یک سری مقاله انگلیسی لازم دارم در حوزه شبکه های عصبی که باید یکی از اونها رو برای مطالعه، بررسی و ارائه، انتخاب کنم. چون فعلا با جزئیات کاربرد شبکه عصبی آشنایی ندارم نمی تونم بگم مقاله دقیقا مرتبط با چه موضوعی باشه هر چند ترجیح می دهم یک مبحث واقعا کاربری مثل پردازش تصویر یا شناسایی گفتار و از این قبل چیزا باشه. البته مهمترین موضوع اینه که این مقاله باید خیلی قوی و پر محتوا و البته قابل پیاده سازی باشد هر چند سخت. 

ممنون

----------


## amirsadeghi

سلام به همگی
اگه بچه ها بازم موافق باشن میخوام 2باره این تاپیک رو فعال کنم البته با کمک همه شما دوستان عزیزم

برای شروع یه نمونه کد براتون میزارم که مربوط به شبکه mlp هست. کد کاملیه
اول داده ها رو لود میکنه، تنظیمات هم داره برای تعداد نورون لایه میانی و خروجی،نرخ آموزش و ...
قابلیتی که داره اینه که داده ها رو باهم قاطی میکنه تا آموزش شبکه به نحو بهتری انجام بشه
قابلیت دیگه ای هم داره که میتونین همزمان چندتا شبکه رو آموزش بدین

اگه مایلید بازم این تاپیک راه بیافته اعلام کنین

----------


## amirsadeghi

کتابخانه بسیار بسیار کاربردی Aforge


Visit official AForge.NET Framework's website for all the latest information about the project.

AForge.NET Framework is a C#‎ framework designed for developers and researchers in the fields of Computer Vision and Artificial Intelligence - image processing, neural networks, genetic algorithms, machine learning, robotics, etc.

The framework is comprised by the set of libraries and sample applications, which demonstrate their features:

    * AForge.Imaging - library with image processing routines and filters;
    * AForge.Vision - computer vision library;
    * AForge.Neuro - neural networks computation library;
    * AForge.Genetic - evolution programming library;
    * AForge.Fuzzy - fuzzy computations library;
    * AForge.MachineLearning - machine learning library;
    * AForge.Robotics - library providing support of some robotics kits;
    * AForge.Video - set of libraries for video processing
    * etc. 

The work on the framework's improvement is in constants progress, what means that new feature and namespaces are coming constantly. To get knowledge about its progress you may track source repository's log or visit project discussion group to get the latest information about it.

The framework is provided not only with different libraries and their sources, but with many sample applications, which demonstrate the use of this framework, and with documentation help files, which are provided in HTML Help format. The documentation is also available on-line.

In the case you have found an issue in any component of the framework or you would like to request for a new feature, you may feel free to submit an issue/request in the issues tracking system.

In case you are interested in the project and would like to learn more about it or in case you would like to contribute it, you are more than welcome to participate in the project's discussion group. 


صفحه مربوطه

----------


## ms_pro

سلام
آقای صادقی. این تاپیک در حالت بایگانی هست و تغییرات رویت نمیشه
من از آقای مدیر بخش خواستم که از این حالت درش بیارن تا مجددا از مطالب مفید این تاپیک استفاده کنیم.
البت هرچند بنده به شما دسترسی دارم و میتونم ازتون کمک بگیرم. ولی به خیلیای دیگه که تو این تاپیک فعالیت می کردن دسترسی ندارم.
پس اینجا هم از آقای مدیر می خوام که این تاپیک رو از حالت بایگانی خارج کنن. ممنون از همکاریتون

----------


## amirsadeghi

سلام. دوست عزیزم
فکر نمیکنم حالت بایگانی تاثیری روی رویت صفحه تو جدیدترین پست ها یا کلا ترتیب تاپیک ها داشته باشه!
ولی اگه داره منم از مدیر عزیز درخواست می کنم از حالت بایگانی خارج کنن این تاپیک رو.
البته گویا دیگه کسی نیست که علاقمند شبکه های عصبی و هوش مصنوعی باشه...

----------


## مهرداد تاجدینی

سلام.
لطفا اگر کسی کتاب "*Neural networks and learning machines 3rd Edition*" از "Simon S Haykin" رو داره ، لینکش رو بزاره.  خیلی ممنون می شم.

----------


## amirsadeghi

http://books.google.com/books?id=K7P...page&q&f=false
این لینکش توی گوگل
اگه pdf ش رو هم پیدا کردم برات میزارم

----------


## torisoft

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

بحث در مورد شبکه های عصبی خیلی کلی و پیچیده است. اینکه فقط کد بذاریم فکر نمی کنم کسی چیزی از شبکه های عصبی یاد بگیره (البته اگه مقصود این تاپیک آموزش باشه). امیدوارم دوستان سوال مطرح کنن و عزیزانی که در این موضوع سر رشته دارن جواب بدن تا تاپیک پر بار بشه.

بگذریم همونطور که دوستان می دونن شبکه های عصبی متنوعی وجود داره که این شبکه های به مرور زمان بهبود یافتن. حالا این بهبود می تونه ایجاد یک مدل جدیدی از شبکه باشه یا استفاده از الگوریتم های بهینه سازی همچون ژنتیک ، PSO ، Ant colony و ..... باشه. البته از فازی یادتون نره که فوق العاده پر کابرد و شیرینه (عاشقشم).
من تخصصم تو شبکه های چند جمله ای عصبی - فازی اگه تو این زمینه سوال داشتین حتما سعی می کنم جواب بدم.

اما برا اینکه دوستان یه آشنائی کلی با شبکه های عصبی (معمولی) پیدا کنن یه فایل ضمیمه می کنم مطالعه کنن. این فایل رو برا سمینار ارائه دادم. خوبیش اینه که کاربرد شبکه های عصبی در پیشبینی بازار ارز (فارکس) رو هم می بینین. فقط خواهشا جان .... نرین برا درستون ارائه بدین. کپی هم نکنین. خواهش کردم هااااااااااااااااااااا

دانلود

موفق باشید.

یا علی

----------


## rojinnew

I am in trouble and need help soon , plz help me if you can 
I am trying to solve a problem with Hopfield network in MATLAB.
I have a matrix and fix weight matrix as data. I used the following command to create the Network.
B=[0.1;0.1;0.1]
W=[1 2 3;3 4 0;1 1 3]
>> net = nnt2hop(W,B)
>> T = [-1 -1 1; 1 -1 1]';
>> Ai = T
>>  net = nnt2hop(W,B)
>> [Y,Pf,Af] = sim(net,2,[],Ai);
>> Y
Now I should change the transfer function to step function, I create the step function in m-file. 
unction [Out] = step(t)

if (t>0)
       Out=1;
else
        Out=0;
end
 But I don’t know how to do it . I try to use adapt command 
>>[net,Y,Pf,Af] = adapt(step,T,Ai)
it doesn’t work.
I tried this :
net.layers{1}.transferFcn = 'step';
but it doesn’t work, can anybody give me an advice… thanks in advance

----------


## amirsadeghi

> سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
> 
> بحث در مورد شبکه های عصبی خیلی کلی و پیچیده است. اینکه فقط کد بذاریم فکر نمی کنم کسی چیزی از شبکه های عصبی یاد بگیره (البته اگه مقصود این تاپیک آموزش باشه). امیدوارم دوستان سوال مطرح کنن و عزیزانی که در این موضوع سر رشته دارن جواب بدن تا تاپیک پر بار بشه.


فکر میکنم در صفحات ابتدایی چندتا مطلب خوب عنوان شد. ولی من به شخصه با این قضیه سئوال جواب موافق نیستم. چون اینجا محلی میشه برای حل پروژه های دانشجویی!
ما میخوایم اینجا از پایه یاد بگیریم. با سئوال و جواب این سبکی (حل تمرین) چیز جدیدی نمیشه مبادله کرد جز به یه شخص خاص!
این البته نظر شخصی بنده است!

----------


## bita66

سلام دوست عزیز
میشه 1 توضیحی راجب این برنامه بدی؟؟؟ ممنون میشم!

----------


## bita66

[QUOTE=en-babak;526164]با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز همه مطالبی که در این تاپیک است بسیار خوب است ولی همه در حد تئوری است چرا بحث هایی از مثالهای کاربردی که در این زمینه در حال انجام کار است یا خودتان انجام می دهد را به اشتراک نمی گذارید که به راحتی بتوان با راهکار های عملی و الگوریتم مورد استفاده اشنا شد و یا در هنگامی که به مشکل برخورد کردید به راحتی بتوان راه حلی را برای آن پیدا کرد با تشکر از همه دوستان
برنامه ای کهع در این تاپیک قرار داده ام برنامه ساده ای است و برای کسانی که می خواهند تازه شروع کنند بسیار مفید است که با نحوه نوشتن سلول عصبی در لایه های بیرونی داخلی و میانی آشنا شوند و همچنین ساختن یک شبکه عصبی و یادگیری این شبکه مفید می باشد

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
میشه 1 توضیحی راجب برنامت بدی؟

----------


## vahid222

لینک دانلود فایلتون ایراد داره . میتونین دوباره شیر کنین؟

----------

